# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  كيف تستغل الحائض التسع الأوائل من ذي الحجة ..

## دلوووعة أمها

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... 

خواتي الغاليات ؟؟ ممكن اتقولون لي كيف استغل هذي الأيام الفضيلة .. لأزيد الأجر والثواب لأن ما راح أكون صايمة لعذر شرعي ( حائض ) ... ممكن خواتي تفيدوني ... 

جزاكم الله خير ..

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## دلوووعة أمها

يزااااااااااكم الله ألف خير وينكم ...

----------


## ms mzad

الحمدلله الذي جعل لنا أبواب متعددة في الخير فالمرأة إذا حاضت وهذا الأمر خارج عن إرادتها بلا شك فأنه وأن أنغلق باب الصيام والصلاة إلا أن بقية الأبواب مفتوحة فيمكنها أن تؤدي الكثير من الطاعات فمن المانع أن تداوم على الذكر والدعاء وقراءة الكتب النافعة والاستماع للبرامج المفيدة بل حتى قراءة القرآن فمع خلاف أهل العلم في جواز ذلك لها إلا أن بن تيمية رحمه الله قد جوزه ولو لم تقرأ فأنه يمكنه أن تستمع أثناء عملها في بيتها أو مطبخها وقد وعد الله سبحانه المستمع له بالرحمة فقد قال " وإذا قرء القرآن فاستمعوا له وأنصتوا لعلكم ترحمون "

وتشجع اهل بيتها على الصيام وتشارك في اعداد الطعام لهم -تحثهم على الطاعات والصلاة في وقتها -ونشر السنن المتبعه في هذه الايام المباركه مثل التكبير

----------


## دلوووعة أمها

يزاااااااااااكم الله ألف خير ..

----------


## نيله عبدالله

يزاكن الله خير ومشكوره يا اختي السائله علي ها السؤال الأني كنت محتاجه الأجابه 

والي عنده اضافات لا يبخل علينا

----------


## anglsky

يزاااكم الله خيير

----------


## احبه موت

> حبيبتي الحائض ابواب الثواب كثير مفتوحه جدامها..
> 
> -الصدقه..
> 
> -تسمعين قرآن..
> 
> -الدعاء..
> 
> -تامرين بالمعروف وتنهين عن المنكر..
> ...


يزاج الله خير

----------

